# Mails d'Entourage vers Mail



## Olympe (23 Novembre 2003)

J'aimerais transféré l'ensemble de mes mails sous Entourage vers Mail sans les transférés via le reseau et de préférence par "dossier" comment faire ?


----------



## salvatore (23 Novembre 2003)

super facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- sur entourage, faire glisser les dossiers sur le bureau ; ils sont sauvegardés au format .mbox

- sur mail, choisir : 'importer des boites aux lettres', sélectionner le bouton radio 'autre', et la suite est expliquée


----------

